# Need ideas for a stallion breeding contract



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im pretty sure there are some sample contracts somewhere, or on stallion websites, the downloadable forms. 
I would insist on the mare being tested "clean", would include a liability clause, then maybe Life Foal Guarantee, price for service and keep.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Mare is a maiden so that part isn't a worry, I would offer a live foal guarantee.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I, personally, wouldn't count on maiden =clean unless it was my own and never has been with geldings or young colts. But that's just me. I've seen a whole breeding season ruined due to a dirty maiden mare. Losses were high in the 5 digits for that stallion owner. 
Did you find a stallion site with PDF contract?


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

Correct.


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

Horse Breeding Contract

That's a basic set-up. Modify to suit your specifics needs.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you that's what I was looking for.


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

You're welcome... now since I'm trying to read between the lines... your stallion has bred before but never to a mare that has not been a part of his/your herd?
Did I read that right? I'm wondering, which is why I ask these questions, what experience you have in breeding stallions to mares... not the reverse. There is a difference. As the stallion's guard you'll need know a tad more about putting him together with mares you know little or nothing about personally.... other than if she is healthy. A fine stallion, capable of breeding well for years, may be inhibited severely by an encounter with certain mare behaviors... not only during the cover of the mare, but for time to come. Any stallion who is capable of pasture breeding without injury to the mares is worthy of particular care. Any mare incapable of responding in kind to Gentleman Jim needs a close eye kept on her.

Cowboy


----------



## GarretKaylaShi (Jan 7, 2013)

try to find a breeding contract online to get ideas, and do some more research on breeding. But make sure the mare is suit to be bred (clean bill of health, vaccinations, worming, ect...)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cowboy, I don't breed to outside mares only to my own, I pasture breed mostly, I have hand breed a couple of my mares to him before, he's gentle and likes to romance. He's been with my mares for years and has been in the same pasture when they foaled. He's not a youngster. And this will be a cross breeding of a Standard Bred mare and an Icelandic stallion, she's 16.3 he's 13.2. I'm not sure if I'm going to do this breeding or not.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

GarretKaylaShi, I have been breeding Icelandics for years, but not to outside mares.


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

What an unanticipated answer that sure was...!! Holy smokes! And it almost looks as though your wrote the reply then looked back at it and added the last sentence. But thanks to be sure... nice laugh for the evening... that's usually the way it is around horses... and good luck to you.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes the last sentence was an after thought. I'm glad you got a chuckle out of it. The logistics of this breeding will be interesting to say the least, I'll have to dig a trench for the mare to stand in. I'm doing my best to talk myself out of, I don't really want to have the hassle of the whole thing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Make sure to be specific. If you are offering a LFG, what does that entail? Does the foal have to stand and nurse, stay alive for 24 hours, stay alive for a week? What about colour, are you making any sort of guarantee about that? If yes, make sure that you are specific with that too. Specify absolutely everything - it is better to be too specific than to miss something important out.


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep! Thought so about that last sentence....yer an honest gal! Logistics? What an interesting choice of words. Now you really got me fallin' outta the saddle laughin'...!!! Now I know those little Ice Island hosses are tuff as nails, but what if the little guy falls in the trench? And after he is in a state of blissful studly accomplishment how will he get back on the high ground? He'll be back side on the high ground and front side suspended in mid air if the mare decides to move. Tell ya one thing.... I reckon you got yer hands full with this deal. When you try to talk yourself out of such things as these that you get yourself into.... just exactly what process do you use? Bourbon or Rye? Just funnin' ya... Cowboy


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I have seen a beautiful foal, momma Shetland pony, dad Quarter Horse, MOM went through the fence to the stallion, and all that in totally flat northern Germany....as we say" when there's will, there are bushes"....


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

Indeed. Here's a true story: a 2 year old, sold as a registered gelding and by three had himself an interesting collection of foals scattered about hither and yon until it was realized that he was not really a gelding but a cryptorchid stud. The registry was contacted, his designation changed from gelding to stallion after a running battle between the registry, the owner and the vet. The owner then happy with the value of a surprise stud at gelding price (sold him shortly thereafter). The vet unhappy and insisting that the cryptorchid stud must have surgery or be at risk of imminent death almost daily ( and all the other horror stories about crypts), and the registry insisting that a horse that produces progeny is a horse (stallion, in registry terms). The horse just wanted to have fun.
The horse won the whole pot in the end, became legally a horse again and went on to create many other horses and more than a decade later still lives on. Interestingly enough, few of the many who have visited with this particular horse (who is quite masculine in his appearance and carriage) ever realized he was a crypt. Cowboy


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

ComancheStallions said:


> Indeed. Here's a true story: a 2 year old, sold as a registered gelding and by three had himself an interesting collection of foals scattered about hither and yon until it was realized that he was not really a gelding but a cryptorchid stud. The registry was contacted, his designation changed from gelding to stallion after a running battle between the registry, the owner and the vet. The owner then happy with the value of a surprise stud at gelding price (sold him shortly thereafter). The vet unhappy and insisting that the cryptorchid stud must have surgery or be at risk of imminent death almost daily ( and all the other horror stories about crypts), and the registry insisting that a horse that produces progeny is a horse (stallion, in registry terms). The horse just wanted to have fun.
> The horse won the whole pot in the end, became legally a horse again and went on to create many other horses and more than a decade later still lives on. Interestingly enough, few of the many who have visited with this particular horse (who is quite masculine in his appearance and carriage) ever realized he was a crypt. Cowboy


Crypts are unable to reproduce. Ever. The testicles are in the horses body, which is too hot temperature wise to produce viable sperm. One testicle must be descended in order to reproduce successfully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

ComancheStallions said:


> Yep! Thought so about that last sentence....yer an honest gal! Logistics? What an interesting choice of words. Now you really got me fallin' outta the saddle laughin'...!!! Now I know those little Ice Island hosses are tuff as nails, but what if the little guy falls in the trench? And after he is in a state of blissful studly accomplishment how will he get back on the high ground? He'll be back side on the high ground and front side suspended in mid air if the mare decides to move. Tell ya one thing.... I reckon you got yer hands full with this deal. When you try to talk yourself out of such things as these that you get yourself into.... just exactly what process do you use? Bourbon or Rye? Just funnin' ya... Cowboy


If he fell in I'd just have to use my backhoe to get him out....I wouldn't really dig a trench that was joke.


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Crypts are unable to reproduce. Ever. The testicles are in the horses body, which is too hot temperature wise to produce viable sperm. One testicle must be descended in order to reproduce successfully.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well... you're right in your last sentence. But that's it. Monorchid & cryptorchid stallions reproduce regularly. As you said correctly: One down is all it takes... 
Matter of fact... in the world of racing thoroughbreds cryptorchidism is not uncommon and not considered disadvantageous by many breeders, owners and veterinarians; surgery is performed regularly and inexpensively to prevent risk of metastasis in event of tumor formation.
The behavioral characteristics of the stallion (to some) as well as the fact that with just one down the horse runs less impeded (many TB's are gelded due to diminished mobility at the rear quarters) are sought by many the breeder/trainer. Research indicates a potential of 1.5% 20 2% of all cryptorchid stallions of any breed suffer from anything other than too much attentionand controversy during normal lifespans, reproduce regularly with no significant indication of irregular male progeny and may be easy keepers to boot... Cowboy.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Chiilaa, the LFG is something I would have to research and would follow the average within my area. Since this stallion is sorrel solid I would not make and clause regarding color.

The tallest mare he has covered is my Appendix mare and she is 15.3 he had no problem with that, but 16.3 might be too tall.


----------

